# PSA: New Cabrawlers on Mogulskiing.net: $200



## Greg (Feb 16, 2009)

http://forums.mogulskiing.net/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=793

Good deal.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 16, 2009)

Hurry up and buy them Grassi so I am not tempted.


----------



## Greg (Feb 16, 2009)

Pfft. He's got these big touring aspirations now, remember? :roll:



:razz:


----------



## bvibert (Feb 16, 2009)

He could slap some AT bindings on them and call it good. 

It's a good price, too bad they're so damn short.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 16, 2009)

I'll just keep telling powhunter he skis so much better on the 1080's, he'll unload those k2's soon


----------



## Greg (Feb 16, 2009)

bvibert said:


> It's a good price, too bad they're so damn short.



I think you already know this, but that's as long as the Cabs come...


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 16, 2009)

good deal, more than content with my 'bump' skis though.  I'm actually kicking myself that I didn't buy two pairs last spring when I had the chance.


----------



## Greg (Feb 16, 2009)

Greg said:


> http://forums.mogulskiing.net/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=793
> 
> Good deal.



"Sale pending". Knew these wouldn't last long.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 16, 2009)

I'll just post it so HPD doesnt have to.

Now all you clits arent just satisfied with bump skis, you have to have the same ones as your fearless leader Greg?

(insert obligatory pic of jesus, moses, god, jerry falwell etc preaching to the masses)


----------



## Greg (Feb 16, 2009)

2knees said:


> Now all you clits arent just satisfied with bump skis, you have to have the same ones as your fearless leader Greg?



MR. evil already started that trend with his acquisition of my old Cabrawlers. Now he's got Kryptons. Maybe I should give him some of my old ratty ski socks to wear?

:razz:


----------



## 2knees (Feb 16, 2009)

Greg said:


> Maybe I should give him some of my old ratty ski socks to wear?
> 
> :razz:



nah, cause then we'd have to hear him complain for a month about how his socks dont fit right.......


----------



## powbmps (Feb 16, 2009)

*Dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister dynastar twister *


----------



## Greg (Feb 16, 2009)

Chris - how beat are your old Twisters? Thinking of selling them?


----------



## powbmps (Feb 16, 2009)

Blasphemy!  

Dynastar Twister just happen to be the answer to many ski related questions.

Need a sweet touring ski?  Twister.

How about a nice floaty powder ski?  Twister.

Olympic level GS turns maybe?  Twister.

Busting through crud?  Wouldn't you know it......Twister.

Mad jibbing and sticking it switch?  Once again....Twister.

:wink:



Greg said:


> Chris - how beat are your old Twisters? Thinking of selling them?


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 16, 2009)

Greg said:


> MR. evil already started that trend with his acquisition of my old Cabrawlers. Now he's got Kryptons. Maybe I should give him some of my old ratty ski socks to wear?
> 
> :razz:



If only I could have brought myself to buy those gay ass green Krytons I could have been just like you. I was thinking about it until Peter told me they didn't come in men's sizes.


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 16, 2009)

2knees said:


> nah, cause then we'd have to hear him complain for a month about how his socks dont fit right.......



ouch! no come back for that one.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 16, 2009)

come on man, there's a comeback for everything!

dont let me down.


----------



## Greg (Feb 16, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> If only I could have brought myself to buy those gay ass green Krytons I could have been just like you. I was thinking about it until Peter told me they didn't come in men's sizes.



Oh really? I guess they made those 28.0s just for me then. Actually, I should have just sold my 28.0s to you. Not only would you then have another piece of equipment that I once owned, but you would have a nice roomy shell and you wouldn't be whining about your little foot cramping up.


----------



## mondeo (Feb 16, 2009)

2knees said:


> I'll just post it so HPD doesnt have to.
> 
> Now all you clits arent just satisfied with bump skis, you have to have the same ones as your fearless leader Greg?
> 
> (insert obligatory pic of jesus, moses, god, jerry falwell etc preaching to the masses)


I'd like to take this opportunity to point out that I've been on bump skis for about 10 years now, I had Cabrawlers a year before Greg did (I think,) and I bought my Kryptons last February, before I even met you guys.

Of course Powbmps had both Kryptons and Twisters before I did.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 16, 2009)

mondeo said:


> I'd like to take this opportunity to point out that I've been on bump skis for about 10 years now, I had Cabrawlers a year before Greg did (I think,) and I bought my Kryptons last February, before I even met you guys.
> 
> Of course Powbmps had both Kryptons and Twisters before I did.



ahh, yes, we all have our individual backgrounds.  but that isnt the point.

See, i've been skiing and fixating on bumps for 25+ years.  I'd be this way with or without alpinezone.  Its easier to just lump us into the herd of greg followers.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 16, 2009)

Greg said:


> Pfft. He's got these big touring aspirations now, remember? :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> :razz:



be low me....:lol:

i was going to take a peak at them until i saw that sale pending.  200 beans is cheap and the bindings would be less than AT bindings.


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 16, 2009)

2knees said:


> ahh, yes, we all have our individual backgrounds.  but that isnt the point.
> 
> See, i've been skiing and fixating on bumps for 25+ years.  I'd be this way with or without alpinezone.  Its easier to just lump us into the herd of greg followers.



can we vote on this? I for one would rather have people think I was a 2knees follower


----------



## mondeo (Feb 16, 2009)

2knees said:


> ahh, yes, we all have our individual backgrounds. but that isnt the point.
> 
> See, i've been skiing and fixating on bumps for 25+ years. I'd be this way with or without alpinezone. Its easier to just lump us into the herd of greg followers.


I'm just trying to say that I'm just so awesome, Greg was immitating me without even knowing it. And then he gets all the credit. :-? :roll:

Either awesome or lame. One of the two.


----------



## madskier6 (Feb 16, 2009)

It's beyond me why anyone would want such straight, skinny skis in this day & age.  No float & no sidecut.  Seems to me to be of very limited utility. :wink:


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 16, 2009)

just curious, if one were interested in purchasing bump skies does sizing follow the same rules as "regular" skis?


----------



## Greg (Feb 16, 2009)

mondeo said:


> I'd like to take this opportunity to point out that I've been on bump skis for about 10 years now





2knees said:


> See, i've been skiing and fixating on bumps for 25+ years



Hmm. With over three and half decades of combined mogul skiing experience, one would think you guys would be far better than you are. Oh well. :smash:


----------



## powbmps (Feb 16, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> just curious, if one were interested in purchasing bump skies does sizing follow the same rules as "regular" skis?



I guess it depends on which brand your looking at.  They all seem to have slightly different lengths available.

IDone: 172 or 182
Dynastar Twister: 168, 175 or 182
K2 Mamba: 153, 163 or 173.  
Hart F17: 167, 175, 180 or 184 
Head Mojo: 156, 171 or 181
Fat-ypus B-Nasty: 175
Volkl Rebellion: 170 or 180

Actually quite a few options when you list them all.

Probably in that 171-182 range would be good.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 16, 2009)

Greg said:


> Hmm. With over three and half decades of combined mogul skiing experience, one would think you guys would be far better than you are. Oh well. :smash:



what the heck are you talking about.

i'm incredible.  everyone wants to be me.  and ski like me.

right?


----------

